

The iPhone is Not the Internet: A Product Management Essay from a Developer - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/The%20iPhone%20is%20Not%20the%20Internet

======
haseman
I've been writing mobile software for a few years and I'd wholeheartedly agree
with the first two. The third I would be less religious about... you should
always listen to your customers, but you should be driving the buss, not them.
Good article, mobile in general is very much not the web, or anything else
really. Further, writing software for the iPhone and Android is several orders
of magnitude easier than writing Brew or Java ME software for the ability to
easily publish updates alone.

------
wglb
Good article, but the well-worded headline and the article point out that
release early, release often won't work here.

